# Santa gets the axe



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

A single freaking complaint -- ONE -- and this school caves

Cambridge School Removes Santa Claus From Winter Concert « CBS Boston

I think Massachusetts ought to be kicked out of the Union. And any other damn state that succumbs to this kind of crap. This pisses me off to no end.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

Oh I get it now! Massachusettes is where all the Yuppies ended up!!!!!
I'd wondered where they got off to. 

But, yeah, I agree. Christmas without Santa Clause is going too far..


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

I don't mind, cause the pricks removed anything regarding God and or Jesus from Schools! if we can't celebrate Christ in school, then you aint havin santas ass in school either!


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

DerBiermeister said:


> A single freaking complaint -- ONE -- and this school caves
> 
> Cambridge School Removes Santa Claus From Winter Concert « CBS Boston
> 
> I think Massachusetts ought to be kicked out of the Union. And any other damn state that succumbs to this kind of crap. This pisses me off to no end.


Maybe if we stop the Federal government from supplementing the $400M on their state Health care needs they will all just slowly die off...
Damn you Mitt Romney....


----------



## Eagles700LvL (Apr 10, 2014)

I don't know why anyone would be surprised by this. The smallest of minority opinions prevail all the time when they are loud enough.

We see examples of this in all kinds of places...


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

This link doesn't seem to load properly for me, all that loads is the heading. They don't want Santa because Jesus is the reason for the season?


----------



## Sharkbait (Feb 9, 2014)

Maybe Santa will just drop them a deuce down their chimney.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

TorontoGal said:


> This link doesn't seem to load properly for me, all that loads is the heading. They don't want Santa because Jesus is the reason for the season?


 Pretty much, santa is a phony anyway, just ask my kids!


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

jro1 said:


> Pretty much, santa is a phony anyway, just ask my kids!


We go to church for Christmas, the kids get a small bag of candy and we have CONSTANT family get-togethers and cooking/baking/eating/drinking evenings, from beginning of December, to Eastern Othodox New Years Eve January 12/th, it's exhausting lol that's about it.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I got mad when merry Christmas became happy holidays... I agree with Sharkbait, Santa should drop a deuce in their stockings..


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

A few neighbours in my immediate area have lawn signs that say on one side "Merry christmas, Jesus is the reason for the season" and a picture of Santa crossed out on the other side LOL


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

TorontoGal said:


> A few neighbours in my immediate area have lawn signs that say on one side "Merry christmas, Jesus is the reason for the season" and a picture of Santa crossed out on the other side LOL


Merry Christmas, because that is what it is!


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Why can't everyone just celebrate the holidays the way they see fit and shut the hell up about what other people are doing/saying/celebrating! If you want to have a nativity in your front yard so be it, if you want to sit on Santa's lap at the mall so be it, if you want to turn the porch light off and go to bed early on Dec. 25th so be it.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

IMHO some people are equating Santa with the crass consumerism sweeping the country for the last 20 odd years. Santa was akin to St Nick.


----------

